# Maglight Marquis - few made, collectable?



## Lurker (May 18, 2004)

I tried to search this forum, but I don't think the search function is working here. Sorry if this has been covered.

Marquis was the original name for the Maglight Solitaire when it was first introduced sometime around 1987. The name was changed from Marquis to Solitaire very quickly, within a few months if I remember correctly. I think the name was chosen because it sounds like "key." I don't know why they changed the name, but it was probably a marketing decision. Maybe people had trouble pronouncing Marquis. 

I was working in a store that sells camping equipment and these were a very hot ticket at the time. They came in a square plastic gift box with hinged lid and inside was a short keychain leash along with the light and battery.

Anyway, I have one and I was wondering if it is collectable or if anyone has even heard of the Marquis.


----------



## Lurker (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm... by the lack of any replies to my post, I am going to assume that the Marquis is not a collectable light, but just some old junk. Too bad it's not a Minimag, there seems to be some interest in collecting those. I guess I will consider it available for modification if I can come up with a good mod for it that is within my capabilities.


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2004)

Take a look here:

www.flashlightmuseum.com

They might be able to help you.


----------



## Lurker (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I just didn't want to hack this thing up if there were a CPFer pining away wanting to own one. It looks like there isn't, and since it's just a lowly "Solitaire," it's on borrowed time.


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2004)

Hi Lurker,
I have a brand new, never-been-used, Solitaire in the Gray Pewter color that I'd swap for your Marquis. I collect vintage and antique lights and it would go good with my collection. If you'd like to trade, please PM or e-mail me with your address and I'll mail it out on Monday. When you get it you can do the same.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## Lurker (May 24, 2004)

Well, I'm not looking for a trade. I was just curious to see if anyone remembered this light. But if you are interested in it, I would be happy to make it a donation to your collection. I'll email you for an address.


----------



## Kirk (May 24, 2004)

Hi Lurker,
That is mighty kind of you. I have no use for the Solitaire so if you want something to modify it is yours.
Thank you,
Kirk


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 24, 2004)

Lurker, did you get my PM I sent a few days ago? Just curious.


----------



## Kirk (May 24, 2004)

Lurker,
If ABTOMAT asked for the Marquis first, then it's his. It's not fair to him if his PM didn't go through.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 24, 2004)

I'm not really hot after it if you're looking for a Marquis, I just though it might be fun to have in the collection.

Whatever call Lurker makes is fine by me.


----------



## Lurker (May 25, 2004)

Sorry Abtomat - I didn't check my PMs until just now and the Marquis went out in the mail to Kirk already. I would have gladly given it to either of you. If I find anything else of interest, I'll give you first shot at it, Abtomat. 

By the way, the light was not in perfect condition as the battery leaked and there is some corrosion inside near the tail cap that causes intermittent operation.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 25, 2004)

No big deal. Drop me a line if you ever find another. Sounded interesting.


----------



## bnicoletti (May 26, 2004)

As being a "past" distributor of Maglite products I think I can clear up the name Marquis for you.

When this light was created by Claire Maglica she intended to be a useful light amongst women ( also the AAA mini mag) it was smaller than the 2 -AAA and fit into a purse easier. She named it Marquis after a diamond cut. This was her way to appeal to women "Diamonds" and also stated that this was their next jewel of a light for sales. But they did not research the name and later found out that they were violating copyrights of another flashlight with the same name. So they renamed it Solitaire. Still in the diamond family but had to change it for obvious reasons.

Hope it helped....


----------



## Lurker (May 27, 2004)

Very interesting, thanks for the information. I had always associated Marquis with "key" as in keychain flashlight and Solitaire with singular as in "one battery." But the diamond connection makes sense and is a logical departure from the "Mag" naming convention that suggests police use.

A google search on Marquis a few months ago brought up a page on Mag's website that had a long list of names copyrighted by them, including Marquis. It looks like they got some level of copyright on it, but I have no idea about the various jurisdictions that they might have needed to cover. They might have even had trouble with the automibile by Mercury named the Marquis.


----------

